# Maine



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

I hope this works. This is a shot of the open land.

http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w30/LABRK9/imagejpg1_zpsb5a54841.jpg



I don't have any call backs sorry about that.


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Great Pic! Keep them coming! Thanks


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Does it look like the Q will finish today?


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Open callbacks to 2nd series: 2,4,5,6,7,8,11,13,14,18,19,22,23,24,25,27,29,30,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,42,43,44,47,48,51,53,54,55,57,58,59,62,63.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Pattie, great photo!!!

Paula, the Q did finish. Hoping for some good news placements!!!


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks Judy. Getting used to my new iPad. 

The qual finished. I don't have the official result though. I left before it finished. 

Pattie


----------



## rmarkel (Jul 19, 2005)

Bill Kennedy won the Qual with Wilson. Two wins in a row for them. Woohoo!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

That is a great photo Pattie. Who's property?


----------



## Matt Gasaway (May 22, 2009)

Any word on the Derby?


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Matt, they probably will award the derby ribbons at the tail gate party tonight.....just a guess!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby 1st # 13
2nd # 14
3rd #12
4th #9
No JAMS given

Qualifying
1st #24
2nd#13
3rd#11
4th#10
RJ#17
JAMS 25,23,16,12,5.

Open callbacks to 4th
4,7,24,25,30,33,34,53,57,59,62

Am callbacks to WB
1,8,12,14,18,19,21,23,25,26,28,30,33,34,38,41


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates? Thanks


----------



## AllieCat (Aug 14, 2006)

Chad O'Brien won the Open and got 2nd in the Am with Punch Punch! FC AFC looks great in front of Punch Punch's name! Congratulations Chad!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Chad! That's a heck of a good weekend!

Partial Open results as relayed to me:

1) "Punch" O/H Chad O'Brien
2) "Reese" O - Gregg Leonard, H - Al Arthur
3) "Xena" O - Rita and Frank Jones, H Al Arthur
4) "Stoney" O - Mike Crow, H Al Arthur
RJ "Huck" O - Chip McEwen, H Al Arthur
Jam: "Tex" O - Kate Simmonds, H Al Arthur

I apologize for not having information of other finishers. 

Rita


----------



## cpj (Sep 28, 2009)

Congratulations my boy!!!!!


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Congratulations Chad. So are you going?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Special Congratulations to Carey and Atticus, Derby First!!.....

FC AFC "Punch" and Chad...everyone was smiling on that one!!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations, Chad! That's a heck of a good weekend!
> 
> Partial Open results as relayed to me:
> 
> ...


Here are the rest of the open finishers: JAMS 62,34,4.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur results:1st - Tubb/Martha Russell
2nd 25 Punch/Chad O'Brien
3rd 30 Ebony/Mike Coutu
4th 23 Frenchy/Pete Plourde
RJ 12 Ten/Barb Radtke
JAMS 1,19,33,38,41


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Congrats to Tubbs and his owner. Thats just icing on the cake considering I have a Tubbs puppy coming next month.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

shawninthesticks said:


> Congrats to Tubbs and his owner. Thats just icing on the cake considering I have a Tubbs puppy coming next month.


Why is that? Did the win title him?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

congrats to my friends gregg leonard/reese and frank and rita jones/xena on the open placements! great weekend for al!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Paula Richard said:


> That is a great photo Pattie. Who's property?


Mike's, in back of the RR tracks.


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

roseberry said:


> congrats to my friends gregg leonard/reese and frank and rita jones/xena on the open placements! great weekend for al!


Congrats Gregg on Reese's Open 2nd and to Frank & Rita Jones on Xena's 3rd!!! Looks like Al had a very good weekend. Congrats to All!


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

NICE Gregg, all she needs now is the blue to get those 2 special letters. With 2 reds ya gotta know she's got it in 'er to do it.

Lookin' forward to seein' ya up this way when you come.l



Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations,
> Partial Open results as relayed to me:
> 
> 1) "Punch" O/H Chad O'Brien
> ...


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Nice going Chad in the open. Broke Al Arthur's sweep.


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

Congrats to Tubbs and Martha for there amateur win!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

shawninthesticks said:


> Congrats to Tubbs and his owner. Thats just icing on the cake considering I have a Tubbs puppy coming next month.


Enjoy your new "Tubbs" puppy!!


----------

